# Heat In The Bathroom.



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

After reading another thread about putting heat into the bathroom, I set out to do the same thing with my 31RQS. I purchased the same 4" round vent and 2" heat duct that was shown in the other thread, but because of the lack of the 2" reducer for the heater box, I made my own.

I took the pictures of making the adapter, but they are on my other camera. I will post them as soon as I can. Only thing I did was take a plug that was in the heater already and cut out the center, folded over the metal in the center and placed the 2" heat duct over it and clamped it down.

Here is where I drilled my hole between the bathroom wall and heater location. I don't remember the exact location of the center, but I do remember it was about halfway between the two extra heater outlets (on the bathroom side) and 5" from the bottom. I had to manually drill the hole. My angled drill wouldn't fit in there.










Probably a good thing that I did it by hand. I doubt I would have hit this pipe, but with a power tool, it could have been too late if I had. A look into the hole from the heater side.










Under the shower is an access panel. I removed it to fish the duct hose through. Here is a look from that access to the hole I drilled. (not to mention the shotty work that is hidden during manufacturing)










Heater plug that I adapted and installed with duct hose attached.










I cut hole in the access cover under the shower and installed the heater vent in the center of it. Sorry for the dark picture. Looked ok when I viewed on the camera.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're going to love this. I did mine early this spring and it make a HUGE difference in the bathroom.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I gotta do this mod. We do a fair amount of cold weather camping, and the bathroom does get downright frigid. I'm lazy and don't remember the specifics from the others who have done this one. Why is it again that 2" ducting is required, and isn't there some sort of issue with getting a reducer or collar?


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

happy turkey day to our friends in the usa. I did the same mod put heat into the bathroom , icould not find any 2inch hose so i went with the same as the other hose the 4 inch and had no problems.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Ok, I gotta do this mod. We do a fair amount of cold weather camping, and the bathroom does get downright frigid. I'm lazy and don't remember the specifics from the others who have done this one. Why is it again that 2" ducting is required, and isn't there some sort of issue with getting a reducer or collar?


I was the one having a VERY hard time getting the 2" collar....I finally got one from another Outbacker.com member!!

I thought about using 4" duct, but decided 2" was plenty for the small bathroom and I didn't want to divert more heat away from the other 3 vents. I figured the bathroom door is shut and would get REALLY hot in there with 4" duct pumping heat into that location. Also, the heater area under the refrig is pretty tight...not sure you could get a 4" hose to make the 180 degree turn back to the bathroom.

Here is the link to the original thread on this mod.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=32402&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Just looked at the furnace and it is pretty tight under there. Not sure if everybody's setup is the same, but our furnace is elevated a few inches off the floor on a plywood stand. We have four knockouts and three are in use - the left side goes to the bunk room, on the front of the unit the left-hand duct goes to the living area, and the right-hand side goes to the rear bedroom. There's one knockout available on the right side, and it's maybe 4 inches from the bathroom wall. Given the difficulty of finding a reducing collar, I may just look into making something myself. Sheet metal, tin snips and metallic tape may do the trick, or I can go by one of the HVAC shops around here. I wonder if it would be possible to make a combo 4" and 2" collar and run the living area and bathroom off of one adapter?


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

If 4" is too much air flow, you could put in some form of retrictor to reduce it's flow.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is how I made the adapter. I started out by marking off a two inch center. Drilled a 3/4" hole, then pie cut the center out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

#40Fan said:


> Here is how I made the adapter. I started out by marking off a two inch center. Drilled a 3/4" hole, then pie cut the center out.


AWESOME!!!! You used the blank and turned it into a 2" collar. You are a genius!!

If anyone wants to do this, I can send you about 20 feet of 2" duct.....you pay the shipping from Oregon.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm also considering cannibalizing the blank knockout and re-using it in some way. I placed an order for 2" ducting and the Rotaire vent the other day, and should have that stuff soon. I ordered an extra vent just in case there's a way to turn it into a 4" x 2" vent collar. At $6.00, even if I destroy it, my feelings won't be hurt too much. A neighbor of ours, who is also an Outback owner, is interested in this mod, and just happens to know some HVAC guys. He's going to approach them and see if they can fabricate a 4" x 2" collar, AND ask them if they'd be willing to make 10 or 20 of them. If we can get good pricing, we'll let the group know and the modding can begin!


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a hard time locating a 4inch to 2 inch adapter so I went with 4 inch collar. I found that I had plenty of room in my 21RS and that you can squish the 4 inch dryer duct if you have to. I purchased a 4 inch vent that provides the ability to turn off the heat. The heat going into the bathroom doesn't seem overpowering and if the trailer is cold, the bathroom doesn't really heat up much faster than the rest of the trailer. So I don't think anyone considering putting in 4 inch should not be afraid of doing that.

Rowland


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I stumbled across this 4" to 2" adapter and I thought I'd share. I don't know anything about this website or the adapter. I just found it online looking for something else.

http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?products_id=317


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Stance said:


> I stumbled across this 4" to 2" adapter and I thought I'd share. I don't know anything about this website or the adapter. I just found it online looking for something else.
> 
> http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?products_id=317


I just used one of those collars for my bathroom heat mod, but haven't had time to post pics. I snipped the part with the 2" collar off and discarded the rest. I then drilled a 2" hole in the furnace knockout and mated the two parts together with some pop rivets and foil tape. Easy and worked great.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I just completed this mod as well. I went about making the adapter a bit differently. I purchased a coupling from the local hardware store.










I ground out the rivets holding the part of the coupling that had a ringed flange on the end and removed it.










I then cut a 3 inch hole in the blank plate and cut the ringed flange to size so that it fit snug in the hole. Drilled new holes and re-riveted. New collar fits tightly in place.










I used a 3 inch duct since it was readily available. A 2 inch flange could be made just as easily. Took me about a half hour and $5 for the coupling.

DAN


----------

